# Does Uber offer car leasing/rental like Lyft?



## Unkar's Muffins (Mar 9, 2017)

I've been doing Lyft for 6 months and am maybe interesting in trying out Uber, but I do not own a car and cannot buy one right now. I have been using Lyft's Express Drive vehicle for $200/wk. Does Uber have something similar?


----------



## KC4EVR (Mar 26, 2017)

I would not recommend using Uber's leasing program...(read what has happened to me on my posting in this forum recently) And they have rentals through Hertz and Enterprise for same price if not higher.....You are probably better off with Lyft if you want my opinion, and I think some of the more experienced members here would probably agree with me.....


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Rental cars come with insurance. Xchange doesn't & you pay for any repairs, tires, your soul etc.


----------



## NorthSideDude (May 8, 2017)

I lease through uber exchange and think its a pretty good deal but only because my brother drives too and splits the cost. The lease is $182 per week for a 2017 honda fit, and $40 per week for insurance, so we each pay roughly $110 per week. We both drive full time and put around 1600 miles per week on the car. As far as maintinence everything is covered except for the battery, tires, hoses and belts and the onlt thing on that list that gets expensive are tires which last for 50-60k miles. So I would say if you could find someone to split the cost with it does make sense.


----------



## KC4EVR (Mar 26, 2017)

I would NOT recommend XCHANGE to anyone... They will get you for everything you got. My car got totaled 12 days after I leased it by someone who ran a red light and was 100% at fault. The insurance paid it off in full.. They are calling me still 2 months later telling me I am delinquent on my payments and I am in collections. They have the car sitting somewhere in a warehouse waiting to be parted out. Because there are no real PEOPLE available to help you they won't figure stuff out if anything happens. They won't lease me another car. They won't give me my $400 deposit back. Some computer out there still thinks I am delinquent on the payments and still DRIVING the damn car....... This is going to affect my credit, my ability to get another lease, and I haven't had transportation or income for over 2 months now..... ALSO read all of the fine print on the lease agreement. You get boned on the interest and the car ends up costing you three times as much as it is worth........


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

hyrecar.com


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

Uber has deals with Hertz, Enterprise, and Maven Gig.. all around $200-$250/week.


----------



## Okphillip (Feb 6, 2017)

NorthSideDude said:


> I lease through uber exchange and think its a pretty good deal but only because my brother drives too and splits the cost. The lease is $182 per week for a 2017 honda fit, and $40 per week for insurance, so we each pay roughly $110 per week. We both drive full time and put around 1600 miles per week on the car. As far as maintinence everything is covered except for the battery, tires, hoses and belts and the onlt thing on that list that gets expensive are tires which last for 50-60k miles. So I would say if you could find someone to split the cost with it does make sense.


My 2015 Honda Fit tires had to be replaced at 25,000 miles driving in SF


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Okphillip said:


> My 2015 Honda Fit tires had to be replaced at 25,000 miles driving in SF


Get better tires next time, pay attention to tread wear ratings. 
I bought 60k mile tires for my passat rotated every 15k miles I just replaced them at 64k miles


----------



## Freeto16 (Apr 7, 2017)

azndriver87 said:


> hyrecarcom


 Have you had any issues using hyercar? I'm thinking about trying it but have heard of people having issues when uploading the insurance


----------



## Katherine Still (Aug 13, 2018)

I got no issues dealing with them.


----------

